# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  ഇണ്ടഹാസം

## kandahassan

ഇണ്ടഹാസം 

പ്രണയത്തിന്* വേദനയില്* 
സ്നേഹത്തിന്* ദുഃഖത്തില്* 
ഹൃദയത്തിന്* ശൂന്യതയില്* 
നിനക്കായി ഞാന്* സമര്*പ്പിക്കുന്നു 
എന്റെ ഇണ്ടഹാസം 

നോവിന്* തീകൂനയില്* 
വേദനതന്* പൂമാറില്*
കാരുണ്യത്തിന്* തൊട്ടിലില്* 
എന്* ഇണ്ടഹാസം 
നിനക്കായി കാത്തിരിപ്പു 

സായാനത്തിന്* സൂഷ്മതയില്* 
തിമിര്*പ്പിന്* ലോലതയില്* 
മേനിതന്* കൈവെള്ളയില്* 
എന്* ഇണ്ടഹാസം 
നിനക്കായി കാത്തിരിപ്പു .................

----------


## kandahassan

indahassam pranayikunnavakkum pranayikkan agrahikunavarkkum vendi njan samarpikunnu :Clap:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

kandan chettaa.... ithinte meaning enthaa...

ഇണ്ടഹാസം?????????????????

----------


## kandahassan

> kandan chettaa.... Ithinte meaning enthaa...
> 
> ഇണ്ടഹാസം?????????????????


പഞ്ചേന്ദ്രിയ അനുഭൂതികളില്* ഒന്നാണ് ഇണ്ടഹാസം

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

aadhyamaayittanu indahaasam enna vaakku kelkkunnathu  :Clap:

----------


## mallufan

malayalam nighanduvilekku puthiyoru vakku sambhavana cheytha kandettanu abhivadhyangal.. :salut:

----------


## Naradhan

"Vedanathan poomaaril" ......  Kollaam nalla prayogam ......

BTW .... ee poomaar ennu vachaal ....?  :Biggrin:

----------


## kandahassan

> "Vedanathan poomaaril" ......  Kollaam nalla prayogam ......
> 
> BTW .... ee poomaar ennu vachaal ....?


poomar ennathu oru dhwayaartha pada prayogam anu :Yeye:

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

> പഞ്ചേന്ദ്രിയ അനുഭൂതികളില്* ഒന്നാണ് ഇണ്ടഹാസം


Krithyamayi Paranjal ____?

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> പഞ്ചേന്ദ്രിയ അനുഭൂതികളില്* ഒന്നാണ് ഇണ്ടഹാസം


ennaaalum correct aayiparanjoode?????????

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

തിമിര്*പ്പിന്* ലോലതയില്*............

ee lolatha evdeyaayittuvarum?????

----------


## Naradhan

> poomar ennathu oru dhwayaartha pada prayogam anu


 :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:

----------


## kandahassan

> Krithyamayi Paranjal ____?


ettavum manasilakunna bhashayil anu njan paranjathu panchendriya anubhoothikalil onnanu indahaasam :Yes: 

nammude sareerathil 5 anubhoothikal und athil ettavum pradhanapettathanu indahaasam :Yes: 

indahasam ennathu vaayuvinepole anu angane oru anubhoothi ullathayi thonnum but athine thodano theenduvano kazhiyilla :Yes:

----------


## Naradhan

> തിമിര്*പ്പിന്* ലോലതയില്*............
> 
> ee lolatha evdeyaayittuvarum?????


Aveeshathinte Santhathayude thottadutha stoppaayittu varum ....  :Headbonk:

----------


## Naradhan

> ettavum manasilakunna bhashayil anu njan paranjathu panchendriya anubhoothikalil onnanu indahaasam
> 
> nammude sareerathil 5 anubhoothikal und athil ettavum pradhanapettathanu indahaasam
> 
> indahasam ennathu vaayuvinepole anu angane oru anubhoothi ullathayi thonnum but athine thodano theenduvano kazhiyilla


Mathravumalla, thodatheyum theendatheyum ee anubhuthi undaavukayumilla ...  :Maxim:

----------


## kandahassan

kettittille
naaradhante indahasam ,naimuvinte indahasam 
kandahassante indahaasam ennokke????

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> kettittille
> naaradhante indahasam ,naimuvinte indahasam 
> kandahassante indahaasam ennokke????



annaa.........
ningalu malayaala kavya shaaghayude ini varaanirikkunna nedunthoonaanu.....

njaanathil abhimaanikkunnu...........

----------


## kandahassan

> annaa.........
> ningalu malayaala kavya shaaghayude ini varaanirikkunna nedunthoonaanu.....
> 
> njaanathil abhimaanikkunnu...........


ningalepoleyulla kavitha aaswadhakar undenkile kavikalkku nilanilpullu :Yes: 

ente varanirikunna kavithakalkkum ningalude prolsahanam kittum ennu viswasikunnu :Whistle:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> ningalepoleyulla kavitha aaswadhakar undenkile kavikalkku nilanilpullu
> 
> ente varanirikunna kavithakalkkum ningalude prolsahanam kittum ennu viswasikunnu


theeerchayaayittum..........

puthiya kavitha post cheyyumbo onnu parayanee...........

njaaneevazhi angine varaarilla...  athondu kandoonnu varilla....

----------


## Naradhan

> ningalepoleyulla kavitha aaswadhakar undenkile kavikalkku nilanilpullu
> 
> ente varanirikunna kavithakalkkum ningalude prolsahanam kittum ennu viswasikunnu


Edei .... thaan vallapozhum oru kavitha ezhuthaathe .... edakkidakku oronnu vidu ... Njangal aswadikkaaam  :Gathering:

----------


## mallufan

kandante kavithakal ee sectionil ittu nashippikkaruthu..anything threadil postoo..

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

enikkum ithe abhipraayamaanullathu........

----------


## Naradhan

> kandante kavithakal ee sectionil ittu nashippikkaruthu..anything threadil postoo..





> enikkum ithe abhipraayamaanullathu........


Anything thread pettannu 3000 pages aavukayum season maarukayum cheyyum ... But this thread will stay on ... mathravumalla ... pazhaya posts aalukal vaayichu nokkukayum cheyyum ... Anything thread after two days ...aarum old posts vaayikkarilla ......  :2guns:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Anything thread pettannu 3000 pages aavukayum season maarukayum cheyyum ... But this thread will stay on ... mathravumalla ... pazhaya posts aalukal vaayichu nokkukayum cheyyum ... Anything thread after two days ...aarum old posts vaayikkarilla ......



anginaanel annan puthiya kavitha post cheyyumbo ariyikkanam......

----------


## Naradhan

> anginaanel annan puthiya kavitha post cheyyumbo ariyikkanam......


Anything threadil oru Ad .... Allel Siggyil oru Ad .... Athu pore ..?

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Anything threadil oru Ad .... Allel Siggyil oru Ad .... Athu pore ..?



athumathi............

santhoshamaaayi.....

----------


## S.K

> Krithyamayi Paranjal ____?


moothram ozhikkan muttiyittum ozhikkaan pattathe varunna oravastha....

----------


## kandahassan

> moothram ozhikkan muttiyittum ozhikkaan pattathe varunna oravastha....


indahasathe kaliyakkunno :Vedi:  :Vedi:  :Vedi:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> indahasathe kaliyakkunno



annaa.

ningalaaanaa ningalde avatarile manushyanu paaambine pothinju kettti giftaaayittu koduthathu..?????

----------


## S.K

> indahasathe kaliyakkunno


Indahaasathe kaliyaakkiyathalla....paranjariyikkaan avaatha, kaanichu kodukkanaavatha oru feeling ille....athaanu indahaasam....

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

Kaandan Poyee...... :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> "Vedanathan poomaaril" ......  Kollaam nalla prayogam ......
> 
> BTW .... ee poomaar ennu vachaal ....?


poomar ennu vachal onnumilla....aksharathettu patiyathanu..idaku ri cherkan vitu poyatha kandettan!! :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Indahasam!! :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 

ini aduthathu kundahasam aayirikum! :Ennekollu:

----------


## maryland

ithippol aanu kandathu... :Doh:

----------


## ballu

Endahaasam ennu paranjha panjendriya anubhoothi ..

endahaasam samarpikunnu ennu paranjha thaan thante pranayinku anubhoothi  pakarunnu ennu anno?  explain  :Rolleyes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

ith njan vayichathaanu kandaa.. ippo nirbandhicha karanam 1 koodi vayichu.. kollaam

----------


## kandahassan

> ith njan vayichathaanu kandaa.. ippo nirbandhicha karanam 1 koodi vayichu.. kollaam


oru puthiya item ezhuthi kazhinju....novel anu...udan thanne release kaanum  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## veecee

> "Vedanathan poomaaril" ......  Kollaam nalla prayogam ......
> 
> BTW .... ee poomaar ennu vachaal ....?





> poomar ennu vachal onnumilla....aksharathettu patiyathanu..idaku ri cherkan vitu poyatha kandettan!!


poomar  :Proof: 
http://www.poomerindia.net/products.htm#
vedanathan poomaril ennu vechal poomarinullile vedana  :Laugh:

----------


## Naradhan

> poomar 
> http://www.poomerindia.net/products.htm#
> vedanathan poomaril ennu vechal poomarinullile vedana


You mean ithokke dharichaal undaakunna Herpes ... ?   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Naradhan

> ith njan vayichathaanu kandaa.. *ippo nirbandhicha karanam 1 koodi vayichu*.. kollaam


Thaanoru prathibaasam thanne ...  :salut:

----------


## Thevalliparamban

> Anything thread pettannu 3000 pages aavukayum season maarukayum cheyyum ... But this thread will stay on ... mathravumalla ... pazhaya posts aalukal vaayichu nokkukayum cheyyum ... Anything thread after two days ...aarum old posts vaayikkarilla ......


Well said Naradhan.. ippo thanne njan vayichille... after all these years...  :Smile: 
Naradhante Foresightedness kando mr. @mallufan  :Bossman:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ennaaalum correct aayiparanjoode?????????


kaama bhranthu  :Pi:

----------


## kandahassan

:Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## wideeyes

> ഇണ്ടഹാസം 
> 
> പ്രണയത്തിന്* വേദനയില്* 
> സ്നേഹത്തിന്* ദുഃഖത്തില്* 
> ഹൃദയത്തിന്* ശൂന്യതയില്* 
> നിനക്കായി ഞാന്* സമര്*പ്പിക്കുന്നു 
> എന്റെ ഇണ്ടഹാസം 
> 
> നോവിന്* തീകൂനയില്* 
> ...


 'ഇണ്ടഹാസം' മാറ്റി 'മന്ദഹാസം' എന്നാക്കിയാലും  കൊള്ളാം . :Tasty: 

എങ്കിലും കവിയുടെ അവകാശത്തിൽ കൈവക്കുന്നില്ല

ഇനിയും വരില്ലേ   ഈ വഴി കവിതകളെയും തെളിച്ചു

----------


## kandahassan

> 'ഇണ്ടഹാസം' മാറ്റി 'മന്ദഹാസം' എന്നാക്കിയാലും  കൊള്ളാം .
> 
> എങ്കിലും കവിയുടെ അവകാശത്തിൽ കൈവക്കുന്നില്ല
> 
> ഇനിയും വരില്ലേ   ഈ വഴി കവിതകളെയും തെളിച്ചു


varam varam .................

----------


## wideeyes

> varam varam .................


വരണം !!!

കണ്ടഹാസന്റെ  ഇതിഹാസവുമായി

----------


## BangaloreaN

> varam varam .................


dhrithiyilla, valare pathiye mathi.

----------

